# Japanese TSR2



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

This was built for a what if group build on another site. I have had this kit in my stash for a few years and finally decided to build it. I had planned on building three of these but after all the putty I had to use on it, this will be the only one. Some spare decals from a Japanese RF-4 were used to mark it as an aircraft from the 501st Recon Squadron. I made up a ficticious recon pod for the bottom out of spare parts that I had. It looks nothing like the real thing but it adds something to look at. The base looks very distressed because after doing a nice job of painting it up, I grabbed what I thought was a can of clear and sprayed flat black all over it. So I just started sanding it, and then I decided to leave it like that.
Here is a link to the build http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=263967
Here it is:





Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks sharp!
I've got the 1/48 Airfix kit, thinking of doing it in a Desert Storm scheme.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks John,
I am with you, I think the TSR looks best in that Desert Pink color. I almost changed my mind about this build when I had the first tan coat on it. This is the 1:72 kit and it is as big as a 1:48 kit so I bet your kit will take up a lot of shelf space. I had originally planned on building three of these, this one, a Desert Storm, and a bare metal aircraft. Since building this I have changed my mind, to much puttying and the panel lines are very shallow. I am a lazy modeler and this would require a lot of rescribing.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*NICE! * :thumbsup:


----------

